# Scared of Da Bird



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

After hearing what a great toy "Da Bird" is I decided to get one for Little Chiquita.
I went to Petsmart and they didn't have it or know what it was, they have their out house brand of toy, didn't have it at the small pet store either.
Finally found it at Petco, got home and called kitty, she took one look at the big scary bird flying back and forth and fled the room.
I think she's a ground chaser and not an air chaser, something smaller and soft on the end might work better.
Too bad, Samantha would have gone nuts over this thing.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Try taking it slow. Slowly drag it across the carpet and let her sniff it and realize it is not a scary bird. Nutmeg was scared of it until we did that.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If I started randomly waving a new toy around in the air MowMow would be afraid as well. As Becky suggested, try putting it on the ground. Let her sniff it and when she's not scared drag it across the floor...then build her up to it flying around.

It's terrible and so sad that Samantha is not there to enjoy it, but Chiquita is. As you keep stating, it's her turn for all your devotion and praise.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

It's just kinda strange, she loves the feather duster teaser and I have an old fishing pole toy with some shredded sisal tied to the end that she likes playing with.
Maybe it's because Da Bird is so stiff?
I stuck the pole in the couch so Da Bird is hanging a couple inches off the ground.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> I think she's a ground chaser and not an air chaser, something smaller and soft on the end might work better.
> Too bad, Samantha would have gone nuts over this thing.


So drag it across the ground.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Instead of giving up try the things we suggested, drag it across the ground slowly.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Cooper's mom said:


> So drag it across the ground.


I've been trying that, but she still doesn't want anything to do with it, but will chase her other toys.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd leave it out and try again later, I know mine have ignored or been scared of a toy at first and later loved it.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

I have two DaBirds (one for each of my girls). Boo loves it - goes crazy jumping after it whether it is in the air or being dragged on the ground. I have to stop playing with her with it after 10 minutes because it's the one toy she plays with that leaves her panting. Bella could pretty much care less about it. She isn't afraid of it but shows little interest and will only take a swat at it if it touches her body - she doesn't like it in the air either... just if I drag it across the floor in front of her and only then she will take a swat and walk away. She is more interested in the cat charmer. I bought a DaBird for my friend's cat and he loved it at first, and now can't be bothered. Boy, cats sure are finicky. It could be that Chiquita just doesn't like the texture (stiffness) like you said ... imagine getting accidentally bonked on the head with that thing! I would still try dragging it across the ground for a bit and see if Chiquita picks up on it. Maybe she would prefer DaMouse instead?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

DaBird is not a toy, it's a lifestyle - in my home. Prince won't start the day without 10 minutes playing with it. So I have gotten a lot of experience. Depending on how hot it is, how tired he is, if it's dusk/dawn or not, his mental state, I use DaBird in totally different ways. 

Just before bedtime: I make it flutter between his front paws.
Dawn: rough flying play, no easy catch, lots of jumping, landing on top of ladder, dragging from one end of the room to the other roughly
Dusk: like dawn but a lot less tough
During the day: make it crawl and hide a lot, sneak inside things, between cushions, in boxes, inside a shoe, etc. Prince loves to stalk it for a long time before pouncing on it.
Bad mood: lots of easy catches
Reunion after separation: flying low between us, keeping us close together, because he wants to be close.

Today I realized a (sad?) truth: it's not so much the toy but how you move and shake it. I bought Prince a cheap fake-fur boa with 2 tails, he was bored after 5 seconds. Then I started making it look like a snake, so much so that I make myself cringe. Slooooow and contorting, etc. - Prince is now fascinated with this toy. It's not for exercise, it's for watching and ocasional swatting. I love to see him so mesmerized. I think I enjoy it more than he does. The toy is so wonderful it looks like a real snake if moved correctly and creatively (the fur is brown). I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa hates Da Bird. I thought most cats will like it, but not her! XD I tried to swing it slowly and she'll run away.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Did you try dragging it slowly? Or just putting it in her "hands" gently?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I was dragging it slowly..


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Harli sometimes plays with it if I dangle it next to her, but she doesn't go for it when it's flying. Lily gets possessive when she catches it and starts growling and wants to carry it off. Lily goes crazy for it. I accidentally hit Harli with it the1st time we played with it so she has been cautious when I get it out.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Princess is very scared of it. But I expected her to be. Most strays don't understand toys and imaginative play, same as street children don't.


----------

